# Is "new posts" feature limited to 200 posts?



## debraxh (Sep 27, 2006)

The last couple of times I logged in (a few days apart) and selected "new posts" as usual, I noticed I retrieved only 200 posts and the last did not coincide with my "last visit" date/time.  Is this something new or was I previously just clueless?  I used to be able to check the BBS more frequently...

Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes the maximum number of search results to display is one of the configuration settings.  It was set at 200, but I've just upped it to 400.


----------



## debraxh (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks, MG, that should help!


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 27, 2006)

I noticed the same thing. When I came back from a week in Maui, I knew that there couldn't possibly have been only 200 new posts in my absence.  Actually it was a timesaver for me, only reading up to 200 threads.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

When you return from a long trip you can go into your profile and set  "Default thread age cut-off" to an appropriate setting, such as two weeks.  You'll then see all the threads with new posts when you go to the individual forums, even if they're beyond the 400 message cutoff of the New Posts list.


----------



## debraxh (Oct 4, 2006)

Weird, but the last two times I've logged in and select "new posts" I get 199 results.  Today I noticed that "You last visited: October 1, 2006..." but the 199th post is October 2.

I agree it does help me get through the new posts quicker, but I might miss something exciting


----------



## agedurkin (Oct 4, 2006)

I am only seeing 199 also


----------



## debraxh (Oct 19, 2006)

FWIW, I still only see 199 posts.  Very annoying.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> FWIW, I still only see 199 posts.  Very annoying.



Hmm.. when I changed that setting to 400, I must not have hit the "Save" button.

Try it now.


----------

